# The cycle you always wanted to run....



## gymrat827 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hello all,

Post up the run you have always wanted to do.  Plz, dont post you want run 10iu of sero's 2x ED, Tes/Mast/Tren/Primo all at 1000mg/wk, pharma var/halo/drol, etc.  
Try to keep it under $2k & a stack that wouldn't kill you.  


For me, 

Tes/mast/primo/Tbol/sero @ 5iu ED


Let the good times roll...


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 14, 2018)

My steroid knowledge is not nearly good enough to even be able to give an answer that won't be laughed at, but I'm subscribing to see what everyone else says.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 14, 2018)

I'd love permanently be on (if there was no health repercussions) test/tren/mast at 300/300/300 with HGH and HCG...

But I've always wanted to run the old Arnold cycle of test/primo/deca dbol, just for kicks... 

I think my favorite blast/cycle tho is test/tren/mast. But I'd add Tbol to it, or var.


----------



## deejeff442 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hgh if I,was rich


----------



## snake (Nov 14, 2018)

deejeff442 said:


> Hgh if I,was rich



I feel the pain...

To answer the question though, anything ending in var.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 14, 2018)

snake said:


> I feel the pain...
> 
> To answer the question though, anything ending in var.



So why not run it Snake?  Serious question


----------



## snake (Nov 14, 2018)

deejeff442 said:


> Hgh if I,was rich





Gadawg said:


> So why not run it Snake?  Serious question



Money my man... money. Hell I'd be okay wading in the shallow end of the HGH pool if for nothing else, the sleep benefits and general overall youthful effects.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 14, 2018)

snake said:


> Money my man... money. Hell I'd be okay wading in the shallow end of the HGH pool if for nothing else, the sleep benefits and general overall youthful effects.



I meant the var one. But I guess youve already run that?


----------



## motown1002 (Nov 14, 2018)

For me:

Test/Deca/Mast/6iu GH/slin  (lil TNE for preworkout)


----------



## Trump (Nov 14, 2018)

Still finding my feet like 30 but I wanna know everyone else’s opinion


----------



## Seeker (Nov 14, 2018)

I've ran cycles I've always wished to do so for the exception of never running GH or Slin.  wish I would have added those in the past.  Some of the cycles you guys posted are achievable. Why not run them?


----------



## snake (Nov 14, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I meant the var one. But I guess youve already run that?



Finished with var twice; both times 4 weeks at 50mg/day. Last one was okay but the first one with Tren and a good diet cut made me look sick. Not huge, but freaky. Var is a great finisher if the entire cycle is to recomp in a smart manner.


----------



## Gearhead41 (Nov 14, 2018)

Tren, test, var,  dbol, decca  and wtf some gh


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 14, 2018)

I think everyone under the sun is going to say GH......lol


----------



## Jada (Nov 16, 2018)

Test, deca ,mast and tbol


----------



## Trump (Nov 16, 2018)

On this cycle right now but with npp, works a treat


Jada said:


> Test, deca ,mast and tbol


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 16, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> I think everyone under the sun is going to say GH......lol



I was never impressed by it....for whatever reason....

and I did everything I ever wanted...peace!


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 16, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> I was never impressed by it....for whatever reason....
> 
> and I did everything I ever wanted...peace!



sero's were a night and day difference from the stuff out of china.  

But even the Chinese stuff i could tell i was getting help from.


----------



## German89 (Nov 16, 2018)

deejeff442 said:


> Hgh if I,was rich



Yup. Thats all.

Ill be modest. Just a i.u. a day. Id be happy.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 16, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> sero's were a night and day difference from the stuff out of china.
> 
> But even the Chinese stuff i could tell i was getting help from.



It was soooooooooo many years ago...couldn't tell you but was thru some folks using the same as I knew them personally..never chatted about using GH when I was as it was just the in "thing" then..lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 16, 2018)

German89 said:


> Yup. Thats all.
> 
> Ill be modest. Just a i.u. a day. Id be happy.



1iu wouldnt be close to worth it.  Even US pharma

Maybe if you used slin too but 2.5 is the min id say.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 16, 2018)

I can think of a million better things to spend "my" money on....lol


----------



## German89 (Nov 16, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> 1iu wouldnt be close to worth it.  Even US pharma
> 
> Maybe if you used slin too but 2.5 is the min id say.



For a women?


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 16, 2018)

German89 said:


> For a women?




I did 2iu


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 16, 2018)

400 test c 600 primobolin e 16 weeks


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 16, 2018)

German89 said:


> For a women?





jennerrator said:


> I did 2iu



yes

I was at 5iu of gen's from China and 2.5/3 for US sero's.  But i was using a bit of slin too, so thats a different ball game.  Just GH you need a higher dose.  Ultra low doses aren't even worth it.


----------



## German89 (Nov 17, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> yes
> 
> I was at 5iu of gen's from China and 2.5/3 for US sero's.  But i was using a bit of slin too, so thats a different ball game.  Just GH you need a higher dose.  Ultra low doses aren't even worth it.



Alright. 

Phuck it!!! Give me all of the gh in the word!!!  I want to try slin. I almost did last year but, my exhusband was getting snotty with me so, i left the idea of it.


----------



## Jin (Nov 17, 2018)

I haven’t had enough time to experiment to give a solid answer. 

But I think something like 200mg of tren year round would be pretty great. 

Would make it it super easy to stay in peak condition near or at 250. 

I am very excited about my summer cut:
350 tren ace
450 bold cyp
trt test
drol

this run I’m trying deca and tren together.


----------



## boxing45 (Nov 17, 2018)

1000mg test e (week 1-16)
750 deca  (week 1-8)
750 eq (week 9-16)
50 dbol (in both am and pm week 1-4)
30iu Lantus long acting insulin upon waking(weeks 1-4, and weeks 12–16)
2-5iu humalog with each meal(weeks 1-4, and weeks 12-16)
2iu GH (in am and with every meal)

Idk it might be over 2g. But I would love to run it!


----------



## bvs (Nov 17, 2018)

I've always wondered what it would be like to "cruise" (I use that term loosely) on 100mg test e, 250mg deca and 250 mast. Test to keep my doodle working, deca for joints and mast for the ai and sexual benefits. Throw in some gh for good measure


----------



## j2048b (Nov 17, 2018)

Hell id just like to be abl to run trt without my blood turnin to oil,


Then

Id throw in gh from tp, and some human grade

And primo along w other stuff to help me cut up and add some slin


----------



## Hurt (Nov 17, 2018)

Hard to beat test, tren, mast, var, GH, slin, halo.


----------



## boxing45 (Nov 17, 2018)

Hurt said:


> Hard to beat test, tren, mast, var, GH, slin, halo.



Ran that my last cycle with some winny. It was a contest prep cycle. Worked very well.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 21, 2018)

Hurt said:


> Hard to beat test, tren, mast, var, GH, slin, halo.



5 compounds + GH & slin is quite a bit.  

But if it works for you....Great brother, more power to you


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 22, 2018)

human grade test deca dbol and seros


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 26, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> human grade test deca dbol and seros



I think sero's would be a given for 98% of us


----------



## Blusoul24 (Dec 9, 2018)

Jada said:


> Test, deca ,mast and tbol



Can you outline your cycle on this for me? You too Trump (but with NPP). Considering this for a next cycle but possibly finishing with anavar instead of tbol.


----------



## Trump (Dec 9, 2018)

16 weeks 1-16 test e 300mg NPP 600mg Mast E 600mg weeks 5-9 80mg tbol.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Dec 10, 2018)

Trump said:


> 16 weeks 1-16 test e 300mg NPP 600mg Mast E 600mg weeks 5-9 80mg tbol.



would there be any advantage or disadvantage to running the test e higher? Say 600 a week?


----------



## Jin (Dec 10, 2018)

Blusoul24 said:


> would there be any advantage or disadvantage to running the test e higher? Say 600 a week?



Some people experience fewer sides running lower test. For me the benefits of running low test out weight the sides of running it high. 

If you can get away with running higher test then go for it. 

I stick to 300 or below.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 10, 2018)

could search it up but would rather ask 

wtf is seros ?


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 10, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> could search it up but would rather ask
> 
> wtf is seros ?



Pharma HGH


----------



## Trump (Dec 10, 2018)

I started low test runs with me first run with tren from advice from Jin and am now on my second low test cycle. So far I have little sides but great gains. By the end of this bulk in about 6-7 weeks I should of hit my target of 20lb gain. If you run your test higher you will also will more than likely have to deal with e2 increase



Blusoul24 said:


> would there be any advantage or disadvantage to running the test e higher? Say 600 a week?


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 10, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> Pharma HGH



i need to stop using the bargain basement steroids & get on that seros tip

fukkin peasants !


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Dec 10, 2018)

Have always wanted to run tren, but have always stayed away from it due to the sides.  I've tried pretty much everything else that I've wanted to try and enjoyed most of it in different ways. 

I've considered running the following if I can keep this tendinitis injury at bay:

Weeks 1-12 500mg/Test Cyp
Weeks 1-4 Dbol 50mg ED
Weeks 1-12 Tren Ace 75mg EOD

The dbol certainly isn't necessary and if running tren for the first time I might forego it anyway.  This is not a concrete plan of mine, just something I've been wanting to try forever now.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 11, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Have always wanted to run tren, but have always stayed away from it due to the sides.  I've tried pretty much everything else that I've wanted to try and enjoyed most of it in different ways.
> 
> I've considered running the following if I can keep this tendinitis injury at bay:
> 
> ...




This isnt that un-realistic....

Why not give it a go..?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Dec 11, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> This isnt that un-realistic....
> 
> Why not give it a go..?


Yeah, I think it's pretty mild when compared to what a lot of the guys are running.  Hoping some Trenxperts will chime in with some knowledge on the matter, I've seen people talk about that its better to run more tren than test, others more test than tren, etc.  I'm not scared of running low dose test if I can avoid sides in a more efficient manner.

The real hold up at the moment is this damn tendinitis, I need it to heal up properly before I do anything more than trt.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 11, 2018)

Ive only ran one low dose tren cycle.  I wouldnt be the one


----------



## Hurt (Dec 12, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Yeah, I think it's pretty mild when compared to what a lot of the guys are running.  Hoping some Trenxperts will chime in with some knowledge on the matter, I've seen people talk about that its better to run more tren than test, others more test than tren, etc.  I'm not scared of running low dose test if I can avoid sides in a more efficient manner.
> 
> The real hold up at the moment is this damn tendinitis, I need it to heal up properly before I do anything more than trt.



Im currently running 200mg tren Ace eod and love it


----------



## Jacob (Dec 13, 2018)

Have you ever try 10iu?





jennerrator said:


> I did 2iu


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 13, 2018)

Jacob said:


> Have you ever try 10iu?



uh no, I’m female and no need for more...thanks though...also, no need to post in every thread offering advice to folks you know nothing about...you won’t be here long...might want to do a normal introduction


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Dec 14, 2018)

750mg Test Cypionate weekly
228mg Tren Hex(parabolan)weekly
80mg Anavar daily
4-6ius Gh
50mg proviron daily

*additional- AI&PCT 

I hope to run this soon actually!


----------



## Jacob (Dec 18, 2018)

What do you think of  Boldenone Acetate for 400 mgs per week?


----------



## Jin (Dec 18, 2018)

Jacob said:


> What do you think of  Boldenone Acetate for 400 mgs per week?



I think: better you than me.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 18, 2018)

maxmuscle1 said:


> 750mg Test Cypionate weekly
> 228mg Tren Hex(parabolan)weekly
> 80mg Anavar daily
> 4-6ius Gh
> ...



The GH is what is going to hurt your wallet on this one.  

But GL buddy


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Dec 18, 2018)

Hurt said:


> Im currently running 200mg tren Ace eod and love it


A little more than I was thinking for myself, but nice!


----------



## Jacob (Dec 19, 2018)

Thank you very much for your advice.





Jin said:


> I think: better you than me.


----------

